# Country Trading Store All Grain Kits



## Gloveski (6/1/17)

Just wondering if any one has tried any of the country trading store all grain kits ? 
Having recently purchased a grainfather was looking at doing some kits before I adventure into experimenting with my own brews.
As I am an hour away from my local brew store I can easily purchase these online but was worried about the quality of ingredients

Cheers


----------



## murpho (6/1/17)

Hi gloveski, 

I purchase my grains from their brick and mortar store. I'm certainly happy with the quality and the fella who runs it seems to know his stuff. I've seen him packaging these kits when I've been in there and all looks fine to me.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## sunovagun (6/1/17)

I too buy my grain from their store, quality has never been a problem. I wouldn't think the kits would be any different.


----------



## Gloveski (6/1/17)

thanks guys for the replies


----------



## bradp (6/1/17)

I've got one in the fermenter (Hefeweizen) at the moment and another waiting to be done (Clearwater Light Ale). So far I've had no issues at all, the recipe is really easy to follow and made for the GF. Everything is sealed absolutely air tight.


----------



## two-brew (6/4/18)

Gloveski said:


> thanks guys for the replies


how did you go? did you end up trying? I'm wondering the same question.


----------



## find_another_slave (7/4/18)

Monster IPA is killer.


----------



## Gloveski (13/4/18)

two-brew said:


> how did you go? did you end up trying? I'm wondering the same question.



yeah the two I done were ok but I know use brewman recipe builder and order through steve @Brewman_ , lots of great recipes and you can easily create your own and I know my grain crush is consistent so was easy for me to dial in my system . I order enough for 4 brews at a time and it works great for me


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (13/4/18)

I started out with these kits. They were an easy way to get into all grain and not bad drops.

Only reason I stopped is because both the price and freight just kept going up and up. It would literally climb daily. At first I was paying around $32 for a hefe and now it's something like $55-$60 with freight to me. I'd watch the list price on Ebay go up a dollar or two every few days which made me get into full sacks and milling. But from a business perspective I can totally understand. No point in breaking even or losing money

I do think my beers are nicer now. But probably only because I tailor to my own pallette


----------

